# Low-Carb Vegetable That Goes with Barbecue?



## Count Porcula (Apr 12, 2022)

What's the best low-carb vegetable to go with barbecue? I know the whole idea is disgusting, but sometimes you don't want 4,000 calories for lunch.

Sometimes.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 12, 2022)

I like slaw. I use lankato monkfruit sweetener in it.

Also green beans are low(ish) carb


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2022)

We love broccoli, not sure if it is low carb, but it seems to go with anything.







Al


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 12, 2022)

jcam222
 is the Keto specialist that may be able to help ya out. Maybe he will see this tag.  He turns out some crazy good looking cooks.

Jim


----------



## sandyut (Apr 12, 2022)

My fave is wilted spinach.  Brussels sprouts are also high on the list.  Roasted carrots are delish too.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 12, 2022)

Beans, slaw, and asparagus most often, sometimes a salad. RAY


----------



## clifish (Apr 12, 2022)

We will make asparagus or mashed cauliflower.  i will also make the cowboy baked beans using black soy beans


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2022)

Bacon wrapped asparagus


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 12, 2022)

Slaw! So obvious!


----------



## Murdy (Apr 12, 2022)

Did Keto a year or so ago.  Broccoli is a staple, green beans are fine, cauliflower is fine too.  If you want something a little different, you can mash the cauliflower or mash it mixed with celery root.  

Carrots are a no go.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 12, 2022)

Fresh veg with BBQ is a real thing to make it the next level.......

Grilled onions, cauliflower steaks, broccoli, tomato burrata salad, tomatoes, pickles, slaw, seared tomatoes, CI seared brussel sprouts....... I could go on...but now I'm hungry for some grilled veg now!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 12, 2022)

Collard greens! I like a nice shot of malt vinegar in mine.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 12, 2022)

I like this post. Nothing wrong with some great veggies with BBQ. The best veggies I had in my life were done on an open fire and it was just as good as the prime ribeye.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2022)

Count Porcula said:


> What's the best low-carb vegetable to go with barbecue? I know the whole idea is disgusting, but sometimes you don't want 4,000 calories for lunch.
> 
> Sometimes.


As mentioned from a lunch standpoint Cole slaw or broccoli salad are two good ones. I do a warm cabbage salad. Fried cabbage is an option. Roasted radishes or more complex dishes that emulate cheese potatoes are an option. Search my posts and you will find TONS of sides all of which are low carb.


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 12, 2022)

I think slaw will be fine. I can buy a bag of the pre-shredded stuff for pennies and add whatever. Then I could nuke some corn on the cob and be done.

Ordinarily, it would be corn, potatoes, Texas toast, mac and cheese...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 12, 2022)

Grilled portabella mushrooms...season like steak. When done, pull them off and drizzle with a little garlic butter and top with parmesan cheese.

Grilled zucchini and yellow squash is a favorite here....


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2022)

Count Porcula said:


> I think slaw will be fine. I can buy a bag of the pre-shredded stuff for pennies and add whatever. Then I could nuke some corn on the cob and be done.
> 
> Ordinarily, it would be corn, potatoes, Texas toast, mac and cheese...


I miss corn but for me it’s on the no no list. Not low carb / keto. Gotta admit I miss it.


----------



## Count Porcula (Apr 12, 2022)

Tastes great, and it helps with digestion. A friend used to say, "Corn is the ball bearings of food."


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 12, 2022)

Take some trimmed bite sized asparagus, brussel sprouts, sliced baby bellas, and coarse chopped onions.  Toss them in and then saute them in any combination of butter, EVOO, and or bacon grease until all are caramelized.  Heaven in a skillet.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2022)

Creamed Spinach is a good one and this yellow squash I make about every week.  Squash, onions and jalapeno's.  Quick saute, just takes few minutes.  Add some garlic chili paste than finish with cilantro.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2022)

This my coleslaw recipe:
1 bag mix
1/2 miracle whip
1 TBS Pyure sugar
1 ½ tablespoons lemon juice 
grated lemon rind
1 tablespoon vinegar 
 ½ teaspoon ground black pepper 
¼ teaspoon salt 
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp cayenne


----------



## schlotz (Apr 13, 2022)

Brussels Sprouts get a bad rap but if done properly they can be great with many entrés.  

So simple:
- Cut of the ends, peel away the outer layer (which can be bitter to some) and slice in half
- Add chicken bouillon to a pot of water, bring to a boil then add the sprouts
- Cook for no more than 6m30s then drain immediately
- We stir in one pat of butter and serve

You can sprinkle on some freshly grated Reggiano Parmesan if desired.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Brussels Sprouts get a bad rap but if done properly they can be great with many entrés.


True . I love them grilled . 
Cauliflower too .


----------



## schlotz (Apr 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> True . I love them grilled .
> Cauliflower too .


Never occured to me to grill them.  Gotta try that.  How do you do them, Chop?


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 13, 2022)

If you like artichokes and don't want all the fat of butter or mayo when eating chokes try making a frittata. They are easy peasy to pull off and go with anything, my favorite veggie, made one yesterday. RAY





__





						A Little Slice of Italy...........Because It's In My Blood!
					

Started the day off making a artichoke frittata, it was almost noon, and a Saturday, wife was gone for the day, may as well have a little glass of whisky!    Little nap in the theatre seat with Bob next to me, woke up fresh.    Had a pack of my homemade Italian hog sausage with Cabernet and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Never occured to me to grill them. Gotta try that. How do you do them, Chop?


I use a Weber grill pan and go right on the gas grill or the pellet .
They make different sizes and shapes . This is the large one . Fits in a Genesis 310 and on the EX4 .
Salt and pepper , or sometimes a rub .
 On the Genesis for size reference . SmokeFire





I always double team with the Genesis for Veg . I love that tray .
It's heavy duty . Works great for fish too .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2022)

schlotz

Ok . I'll assume you get the idea . Pics don't match the text now . 
Double posted , deleted ,,,,,,


----------

